
Show HN: Hyperchecker – Static Analyzer for Hyperledger Fabric Smart Contracts - mgw
https://hyperchecker.chainsecurity.com/
======
hritzdorf
More background: [https://medium.com/chainsecurity/release-of-
hyperchecker-2df...](https://medium.com/chainsecurity/release-of-
hyperchecker-2dff2ebe30cc)

